# Average size of female betta



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

What is the average size of an adult female betta? I'm wondering if mine is still really young, which might explain her stripes. She is about 1.3 inches long (including fins). I know they're supposed to be smaller than males, but she's about half the size of Fishie.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say 1.5 inches to 2 inches. Two of the fish in your picture look almost exactly like my two.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't really say the average, but it is probably around 2 inches. My female betta Teeney was 2 inches from head to tail. 
They might also be bigger or smaller due to genetics. Many are probably tiny because they tend to be put into the hands of pet stores (yeah we know how well that goes :roll at a young age, same with "baby" bettas.


----------

